# Honda hs624??



## jesse (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm about to purchase a Honda hs624 snowblower today that apparently is in mint. It was used by a lady who only used it sparingly...... It has tracks not wheels and a joystick for the chute.... It's about 5-6yrs old I'm guessing and would like to get your opinions on this model? Would I be better off spending 1300.00 on a new craftsmen or troy built? I have a triple car garage and I got a good 6-7 months of winter with some heavy snowfalls sometimes. Any info on this Honda is appreciated. It's a 6hp.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's kind of a hard question to answer without seeing the machine, but I can tell you that I've had a Honda HS622 since 1999, and it's been nearly trouble free. I did have to have seals to the drive mechanism replaced once. The HS622 and HS624 have different transmissions, but perhaps the same engine, and mine has never failed to perform. Honda's always seem to get very high consumer ratings, though there are good features to be found on the other brands as well.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

It's a Honda, get it.
If the price is right you better hurry and get it.


----------

